# posting pics



## bfb345 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey just wondering how to post pictures do i have to upload them to photobucket first and if so how do i do that


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 22, 2013)

Go to photobucket and start an account if you don't already have one.

Photobucket has a button on the tab up top that says UPLOAD

You can drag and drop or search for a file.

Once the photo is uploaded, click on it, it will go to another page, look to the right and get the code for IMG, paste it in your post here.







My baby alligator sleeping on a rock underwater


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 22, 2013)

ok thanks laural


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: RE: posting pics*



laurarfl said:


> Go to photobucket and start an account if you don't already have one.
> 
> Photobucket has a button on the tab up top that says UPLOAD
> 
> ...



Grrrrrrr..... *jealous swirls of smoke fuming from my ears* . I'm ok now... back to what you were all doing. Nothing to see here 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zamnan (Mar 4, 2013)

Not clear to me still that how to post picture?
Once i asked my friend he said that you have to paste here a php code which and than paste image url into that code than you should be able to insert image.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 4, 2013)

When you click on the comments then click 'reply ' once in there's a pic of a little camera. Click on that then you select a pic from your gallery. Then when it's going to upload you choose full size or small. Then it uploads and then you click on 'inline ' then submit. At least that is how mine works.


----------

